# Anyone fancy a Lambo Gallardo?!



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...now this does look VERY tempting!

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/181328.htm

D


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Lovely motor, good money too but very tempramental


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...true and without checking would bet a pretty penny to service!

Got some info the other day that Lambo will be changing their servicing schedule and prices for new motors to bring them in line with Porsche and Mazza.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

That will make it better but Lambo parts prices are unbelievable. A Murcielago bumper is Â£15k and following Evo's car it won't be cheap to run as a daily drive


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jbell said:


> That will make it better but Lambo parts prices are unbelievable. A Murcielago bumper is Â£15k and following Evo's car it won't be cheap to run as a daily drive


...that's just taking the p1$$! 

Too rich for my blood!! I'm out!!! That was easy, me wife would be proud!!!!

D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Too rich for my blood!!


Not to mention Â£2k for a new cluth every 4k miles, and hideously expensive service intervals.

Not that I've looked into it mind...

:roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Too rich for my blood!!
> ...


The R8 will be far cheaper to run.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

You can get parts here: http://www.eurospares.co.uk

Â£1500 for a bumper
Â£346 for each front brake disk
Â£586 for front pad set

Not particularly cheap and I wonder what their labour rates are?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Have you seen the grey R8 that has appeared around Clifton this week? I have seen it several times now, simply going up and down whiteladies and then turning round at the triangle. The owner behaves/dresses like an absolute stroker, and epitimises the R8 stereotype.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Tim will be pleased 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tim doesn't care...

I do like the Lambo, but its a different beast to the R8, and the costs obviously reflect it.

Rather pay Â£85k for an R8, then Audi running costs, than Â£130k on a Gallardo and then fork out silly money.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Tim doesn't care...
> 
> I do like the Lambo, but its a different beast to the R8, and the costs obviously reflect it.
> 
> Rather pay Â£85k for an R8, then Audi running costs, than Â£130k on a Gallardo and then fork out silly money.


Twas the demina of Kev's stereotypical R8 owner/driver, not the money.

I'm with you, rather pay high Audi prices rather than even low Lambo prices. Does look a peach of a Gallardo though 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Tim doesn't care...
> ...


True, but then Kev's a stereotypical arsehole anyway. He's just jealous that he didn't keep his. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kev's a stereotypical arsehole anyway.


An arsehole I may be, but I'm not a stereotypical arsehole.


jampott said:


> He's just jealous that he didn't keep his. :lol:


Not on your nelly. The last time I saw him was yesterday evening as I was heading over to a local bar after work. The bar is situated directly on the main road and has seating outside etc which is next to the road. It was bright sunshine, this guy pulled up quietly in the petrol station opposite which was greeted with "ooo is that a new TT?". He decided to rev it as he started it up after paying. That was greeted with raptious "wanker" etc etc. Then during his various 'parade' laps he did, there were various things said in a derogatory manner e.g. "Poor mans Lambo", "Stroker", "Kit car". When he finally pulled up outside the bar, he got out and he was dressed as the 'footballer' sort - the only saving grace was his girlfriend who looked positivly red with embarrasment.

If that's the attention an R8 gets you couldn't be further from the truth by saying I'm jealous. He was just the sort of idiot I was getting trying to buy my placement. All 'champagne 'n cocaine'.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Yes. I know him. And he is.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

This Gallardo, i believe, is near me. The number plate on it is 'T1GHT X'. Guy who drives it looks pretty young.

Seen it four or five times, all of which it was being ragged.

Not many Lambo's in herts but i could be wrong.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Stereotype?

You have seen plenty of other R8 drivers behave this way? Or do you just fit the Wikipedia definition of stereotype:



Wikipedia said:


> Stereotypes are seen by many as undesirable beliefs imposed to justify the acts of discrimination and oppression. It is thought that education and/or familiarization can change these incorrect beliefs. Other negative effects are:
> 
> justification of ill-founded prejudices or ignorance
> unwillingness to rethink one's attitudes and behavior towards stereotyped group


Your continued carping on about the R8 is getting tedious.

PS - You never once 'cruised' in your TVR? - a showman's car if as much as the R8.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kev's a stereotypical arsehole anyway.
> ...


That's funny, although i tend to rev my car when pulling into & out of petrol stations  .

Must be a local thing, but what exactly is a stroker??


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> Rather pay Â£85k for an R8, then Audi running costs, than Â£130k on a Gallardo and then fork out silly money.


...so what are the running costs, servicing, pads, discs, etc.?

P.S. The Guys's only asking Â£78k for the Lambo so the Â£7k that could be saved could easily go into at least 1 years worth of maintenance maybe.

D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> You have seen plenty of other R8 drivers behave this way?


I have spoken to many people who wanted to buy my placement, seen 3 R8 drivers locally to me - and they all came/come across as being the 'champagne & cocaine' sort.



jdn said:


> Your continued carping on about the R8 is getting tedious.


Carping... My only 'carp' about the R8 was a post in the Site news section, everything else has been a reply to an R8 post or comment. I'm sorry if my view of the R8 differs from yours - and my choice to express it on a forum is wrong, why? Perhaps you need to use your wikipedia reference to look up what a forum definition is.

It would be a dull place if we all liked the same thing...



jdn said:


> PS - You never once 'cruised' in your TVR? - a showman's car if as much as the R8.


In the short 9 months I had it, I can honestly say I never had any derogatory comments shouted at me (that I heard). All the attention it got was positive. Yes I had the usual 'kit car' jibes by work freinds, but they were said in a tongue 'n cheek manner.

As for 'cruising', no I never. Going out for pointless drives is one thing, but doing 'laps' seeking attention is another.



W7 PMC said:


> Must be a local thing, but what exactly is a stroker??


The same as a wanker e.g. to 'stroke' one out...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > You have seen plenty of other R8 drivers behave this way?
> ...


Cheers Kev, i really should have guessed but wanted to be sure.

I've still not seen an R8 being driven, other than when i took a Dealer car out on Saturday.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...I get another go in the R8 the weekend after next and if I feel like a stroke (classic comments Kev!) whilst driving this time I'll let you guys know! :wink:

D


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I thought it was normal that if you had an expensive car you were by definition deemed a stroker...by those with less expensive cars anyway.

It's just envy/jealousy (depending on your nature) by those who wish they had the same and perfectly normal. I know I was envious of people who have these great cars...

To me there doesn't seem to be anything stereotypical about Tim, he likes the car and seems to be buying one because he wants one not because he can...there is a difference...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> I thought it was normal that if you had an expensive car you were by definition deemed a stroker...by those with less expensive cars anyway.
> 
> It's just envy/jealousy (depending on your nature) by those who wish they had the same and perfectly normal. I know I was envious of people who have these great cars...
> 
> To me there doesn't seem to be anything stereotypical about Tim, he likes the car and seems to be buying one because he wants one not because he can...there is a difference...


You're having a laugh are you not??.

Look up Stroker in the dictionary, it's got a photo of Tim as the description.

(could not resist) :lol: :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was normal that if you had an expensive car you were by definition deemed a stroker...by those with less expensive cars anyway.
> ...


lol


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

ResB said:


> I thought it was normal that if you had an expensive car you were by definition deemed a stroker...by those with less expensive cars anyway.


Hmmm, not too sure about this. I was more envious of the guy I saw in the Ur Quattro I saw on the M25 this morning than I was of the guy I saw in the F430 Spider a few minutes later.

The Ferrari was obviously worth more than the Audi and I`m pretty sure the Audi was only worth 12,000 or so (difficult to value I guess) but to me the Quattro was the pick of the cars I saw on my way to Heathrow this morning.

The thing is, to car people (and I`m guessing most poeple on here are car people) an informed car choice is much more impressive than the default `expensive` car choice. The value of the car is less important than the actual car itself.


----------

